# Rabbijoch - Sperrung für MTB ???



## Hans Helmut (3. Januar 2016)

bin gerade bei der Alpen X Planung für Sommer 2016. Jemand hat mir erzählt, das Rabbijoch sei oder solle dauerhaft für MTB gesperrt sein oder werden - stimmt das ??
Vielen Dank für die Antwort im voraus
hhr


----------



## mw.dd (3. Januar 2016)

Ja, das stimmt wohl:



UncleHo schrieb:


> Nochmals OT, aber mittlerweile ist bekannt, welcher zweite Trail im Bereich Val di Sole gesperrt wird. Und zwar sind dies wie angekündigt der 108 Passo Rabbi - Rabbi und der 111 Passo Tonale - Lago di Pian Palù (Montozzo Scharte).



Im Rahmen der neuen MTB-Regelung im Trentino sind jetzt alle Wege grundsätzlich erlaubt - außer denen, die explizit gesperrt sind.
Die o.g. gehören zu denen, die gesperrt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschaeff (3. Januar 2016)

Rabbijoch gesperrt
Montozzoscharte gesperrt
Sehr, sehr schade 
Ich bin über beide jeweils 2 x rüber. Das war im August in der Hochsaison und von Überfüllung konnte da nicht gerade die Rede sein...
Das ginge alles ohne Sperrung, wenn die Beteiligten sich vernünftig verhielten und alle Rücksicht aufeinander nehmen würden.
@Hans Helmut 
Rabbijoch zu ersetzen ist schwer, wenn Du durch das Ultental willst. Ich nehme an, Du kommst über die Naturnser Alm und willst dann über die Brenta an den Lago?


----------



## cschaeff (3. Januar 2016)

Schon mal jemand das Klapfbergjoch gemacht? SuFu liefert keinen Bericht. Wäre die nächstgelegene Alternative zum Rabbijoch.
Montozzoscharte ließe sich mit der Alta Via Cammun umgehen, am Tonalepass fand ich es aber ziemlich häßlich.


----------



## TTT (3. Januar 2016)

Montozzo-Scharte Ende September - Wär was passiert, hätte uns keiner gefunden! Warum sperrt man so was?


----------



## Chainzuck (3. Januar 2016)

Echt schade. Rabbijoch haben wir im August auch überquert. War sehr schön. Übernachtung auf der Haselgruber war super, sehr nette Bewirtung, da geht keiner hungrig ins Bett. Und dann morgens den Trail runter war Klasse.


----------



## Hans Helmut (3. Januar 2016)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Rabbijoch gesperrt
> Montozzoscharte gesperrt
> Sehr, sehr schade
> Ich bin über beide jeweils 2 x rüber. Das war im August in der Hochsaison und von Überfüllung konnte da nicht gerade die Rede sein...
> ...


----------



## Hans Helmut (3. Januar 2016)

Danke Euch allen für die rasche Antwort: echt schade, kenne das Rabbijoch aus 2008, war echt super. Alternative geht übers Hochmahdjoch und Brezner Joch, weiter talauswärts im Ultental, wenn man ins Val di Sole will. Kenn ich noch nicht, soll aber längst nicht so schön sein wie übers Rabbijoch.
Wiess jemand etwas über Pso Bregna d Ors (Bärenpass) - südlich von Madonna ?? Ist der etwa auch von der Verbotsregel betroffen ? Dann würde es echt blöd....


----------



## cschaeff (3. Januar 2016)

Nach der Info von @UncleHo sinds wohl "nur" die beiden Übergänge Montozzoscharte und Rabbijoch


----------



## rmfausi (4. Januar 2016)

Wir sind den Bärenpass 2012 von Madonna di C. aus gefahren, habe ihn am letzten Tag unseres AlpenX als sehr steil in Erinnerung. Die Abfahrt war eher Schotterpiste. Ich persönlich würde nicht nochmal rüber wollen. Gruß rmfausi.


----------



## Grossvater (5. Januar 2016)

Ohhhhh mann - das ist echt sooo  bitter   Sowas zu lesen schlägt mir regelrecht auf den Magen. Das reißt ja ganze Tourverläufe auseinander. 

@UncleHo @mw.dd	Gibts irgendwo die vollständige Sperrliste? Vielleicht bin ich auch nur zu doof zum googeln, aber ich find da nix verwertbares


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (5. Januar 2016)

Grossvater schrieb:


> Vielleicht bin ich auch nur zu doof zum googeln, aber ich find da nix verwertbares



Ohne Italienisch-Kenntnisse dürfte das schwer werden.
Ich weiß nur, was hier im Forum steht; am Gardasee hat es wohl auch ein paar Wege getroffen...
Evt. weiß ja auch @Marvin_Dolomiti genaueres.


----------



## sub-xero (5. Januar 2016)

Die betroffenen Wege am Gardasee sind hier beschrieben:
http://www.gletschersau.de/2015-11-05/


----------



## Fubbes (5. Januar 2016)

Brezner Joch kann man vergessen. Ich fand's extrem öde. Bericht hier:
http://alpen-biken.de/dyn/alpentag_dir_alpentour2003_ident_tag6.html
http://alpen-biken.de/dyn/alpentag_dir_alpentour2003_ident_tag7.html

Ohne MTBler kann die Haselgruberhütte auch dicht machen.
Jetzt bereue ich, dass ich nach 1999 nicht noch mal am Rabbijoch war.

Komplettsperrung ist ja vergleichbar mit den Regeln in den franz. Nationalparks. Ob Verstöße auch so streng geahndet werden?

Gibt es eigentlich offizielle Berichte dazu oder nur die hier genannten Hörensagengeschichten?


----------



## cschaeff (5. Januar 2016)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Komplettsperrung ist ja vergleichbar mit den Regeln in den franz. Nationalparks. Ob Verstöße auch so streng geahndet werden?
> 
> Gibt es eigentlich offizielle Berichte dazu oder nur die hier genannten Hörensagengeschichten?


Selbst wenn ab und zu mal ein Auge zugedrückt wird, ich fühle mich im Urlaub gerne willkommen und möchte nicht mit schlechtem Gewissen um jede Wegbiegung starren, ob ich gleich "verhaftet" werde. Ich hab schon einige Tausender in diese Region mit dem bike hineingetragen und noch nie jemanden gefährdet/bedrängt/belästigt. Aber wir haben da vermutlich weniger Einfluss als die Hoteliers im Ulten, denen die Sperrung sicherlich wehtun wird. Von der Haselgruber Hütte oder dem Rifugio Bozzi ganz zu schweigen...


----------



## McNulty (5. Januar 2016)

UncleHo schrieb:


> Und zwar sind dies wie angekündigt der 108 Passo Rabbi - Rabbi und der 111 Passo Tonale - Lago di Pian Palù (Montozzo Scharte).


Zumindestens für das Rabbi-Joch ist es - wenn die Angabe "108" stimmt m.E. nicht so wild. Der 108er ist die Dirrettissma runter - nach ca. 200 m wird man von oben gesehen links über den 135 (Tobbacco) rausgeleitet (ist als MTB - handgemalt ausgeschildert) und man fährt eine schönen Trail-Bogen zur (glaube ich)  Malga Palu


----------



## cschaeff (5. Januar 2016)

McNulty schrieb:


> Zumindestens für das Rabbi-Joch ist es - wenn die Angabe "108" stimmt m.E. nicht so wild. Der 108er ist die Dirrettissma runter - nach ca. 200 m wird man von oben gesehen links über den 135 (Tobbacco) rausgeleitet (ist als MTB - handgemalt ausgeschildert) und man fährt eine schönen Trail-Bogen zur (glaube ich)  Malga Palu


Zumindest nach der aktuellen Kompass-Karte ist bei Sperrung des 108 der komplette Übergang betroffen (aus dem Ulten schon von der Bärhappalm weg). Den Bogen links raus bin ich jedesmal runter, ist ein wirklich schöner Trail, der meines Wissens extra für biker angelegt wurde. Warum die dann jetzt von oben her sperren...? Hoffentlich hast Du recht mit Deiner Vermutung. Schau mal auf der aktuellen KOMPASS nach, sieht nicht gut aus!
111 ist eindeutig, da geht nix mehr Richtung Lago di Pian Palu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McNulty (5. Januar 2016)

Tja - da hilft nur noch die Orginal-Regelung zu lesen. Wobei - warum sollte ein Forstweg von unten nach oben gesperrt sein (ist ja nicht in Austria ;-) und der Rest ist eh schieben.
Montozzo-Scharte: Die Umfahrung ist doch auch nett - und der Vorteil ist dass es dann von der anderen Seite netter zum hochschieben


----------



## Grossvater (5. Januar 2016)

mhhh...  fürs Rabbijoch könnte es dann wirklich noch Hoffnung geben. Ultental bis zum Übergang ist ja noch Südtirol - also dort würde der 108er ja garnicht in die Regelung fallen. Wenn dann das kurze Stück bis zur "Biker"Abzweigung links toleriert würde und mit der Sperrung eigentlich nur der Teil ab dort bis runter ins Tal gemeint wäre, gings. Aber da müsste man jetzt wirklich in die Köpfe der Veranwortlichen schauen. Wobei ich mir hier schon vorstellen könnte, dass es denen v.a. um den Teil danach geht. Spätestens nach der Malga Palu könnte man den 108er ja komplett "umfahren" wenn man jetzt unbedingt "muss". Wobei gerade dort noch ein paar richtig gute Abschnitte kommen   Sei's drum - Auf jeden Fall könnte man so zumindest immer noch "legal" den Übergang in eine Tour einbauen (und kurzfristig dann halt entscheiden welchen Weg man ins Tal nimmt).

Montozzo wird aber dann wirklich schwierig  Mal schaun was unser Dr.rad Albrecht dazu sagt...


----------



## UncleHo (6. Januar 2016)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Ohne Italienisch-Kenntnisse dürfte das schwer werden.
> Ich weiß nur, was hier im Forum steht; am Gardasee hat es wohl auch ein paar Wege getroffen...
> .



Die neue Regelung im Trentino, im vergangenen Frühjahr vom Landesparlament verabschiedet, ist bislang in zwei touristischen Bereichen umgesetzt worden. Im Val di Sole und im Val di Non. Alle anderen Gebiete, wie Fassa, Campiglio, Lago, etc. haben noch keine Streckenliste erlaubter und explizit verbotener Wege publik gemacht.
Solange die neue Regelung nicht lokal umgesetzt wird, gilt immer noch die restriktive alte Regelung, auch wenn diese wohl kaum effektiv kontrolliert wird und wurde, was ja auch ein, meist verschwiegener, Grund für die Neuregelung war.

D.h. im Klartext von den punktuell neuen Verboten sind im Val di Sole, wie bereits genannt, zwei SAT-Wege betroffen, nach SAT-Kataster die Wege O-108 und O-111 (O steht für Ovest also westliche Landeshälfte des Trentino).

Im Val di Non ist es zu keinerlei Sperrungen gekommen.

Am Lago gibt es eine inoffizielle Liste, an der aber noch gefeilt wird. Inwieweit es hier zu punktuellen Sperrungen, zeitlich befristeten Verboten etc. kommt steht noch aus.

Zum Val di Sole siehe hier:

http://m.trentinocorrierealpi.geloc...in-val-di-sole-15-sentieri-per-mtb-1.12638924


----------



## isartrails (19. Januar 2016)

UncleHo schrieb:


> Die neue Regelung im Trentino, im vergangenen Frühjahr vom Landesparlament verabschiedet, ist bislang in zwei touristischen Bereichen umgesetzt worden. Im Val di Sole und im Val di Non. (...)
> Im Val di Non ist es zu keinerlei Sperrungen gekommen.


Da muss ich dich korrigieren. Im Val di Non ist noch keine Liste ausgearbeitet worden. Zumindest wüsste ich das, denn ich arbeite an dieser Liste. Die neue Regelung ist im Nonstal also noch nicht umgesetzt worden.
Für das Alto Garda hat mir Silvio Rigatti erzählt, dass der Provinz bereits eine Liste präsentiert wurde. Diese wurde aber noch nicht "approvato".

Was Rabbijoch und Montozzoscharte anbelangt, halte ich die Verbote für bescheuert. Wahrscheinlich sind sie als "Pfand" an den SAT zu verstehen, der dafür im Gegenzug seine Zustimmung zu anderen, eher touristisch verwertbaren Strecken im Val di Sole gegeben hat. Wie man mir erzählt hat, wurde in dem entsprechenden Arbeitskreis um jeden Trail geschachert: "Gibst du mir diesen Weg, verzichte ich auf jenen..."
Reine Machtspielchen, bei denen es um inhaltliche Begründungen offesichtlich nicht ging.
Die Bike-Seite wollte wohl ein eindeutig dem Tal zuordenbares umfangreiches Wegenetz und opferte dafür die Transalp-Passagen. Wohl auch, weil man mit denen einfach weniger zählbare Vermarktung betreiben kann.


----------



## UncleHo (20. Januar 2016)

isartrails schrieb:


> Da muss ich dich korrigieren. Im Val di Non ist noch keine Liste ausgearbeitet worden. Zumindest wüsste ich das, denn ich arbeite an dieser Liste. Die neue Regelung ist im Nonstal also noch nicht umgesetzt worden.
> Für das Alto Garda hat mir Silvio Rigatti erzählt, dass der Provinz bereits eine Liste präsentiert wurde. Diese wurde aber noch nicht "approvato".
> 
> Was Rabbijoch und Montozzoscharte anbelangt, halte ich die Verbote für bescheuert. Wahrscheinlich sind sie als "Pfand" an den SAT zu verstehen, der dafür im Gegenzug seine Zustimmung zu anderen, eher touristisch verwertbaren Strecken im Val di Sole gegeben hat. Wie man mir erzählt hat, wurde in dem entsprechenden Arbeitskreis um jeden Trail geschachert: "Gibst du mir diesen Weg, verzichte ich auf jenen..."
> ...



Wieder mal sehr gut informiert und exakt kommentiert.

Was Val di Non anbelangt, habe ich die Info aus der Lokalpresse. Da wurde sogar auf die Mitarbeit eines "deutschen Experten" verwiesen.

Was Rigatti anbelangt, haben sie sich da einen vielleicht in Bikefragen nicht unbedingt kompetenten Mann an Bord geholt, aber er hat relativ viel Einfluss, den er sicherlich in die Waagschale legen wird.

Im übrigen geht hier das Geplänkel zwischen Befürwortern und Gegnern schön weiter, wobei der Bereich der Gegner über die SAT hinausgeht. (Im Moment agieren wieder bislang Unbekannte  mit quer gestellten Bäumen und anderen Späßen auf bestimmten Wegen)...


----------



## transalbi (20. Januar 2016)

Aktuelle Infos zur Montozzo-Scharte hier.
http://www.transalp.info/albrecht-route/#news


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. Januar 2016)

Nachvollziehen kann das nur ein Umweltschützer, der im Laufe der Zeit von Gesetzeswegen mehr Mitbestimmung bekommen hat, und jetzt zeigen will wie lang sein Arm geworden ist.
Die Haselgruber Hütte wird entzückt sein.

Leider sind die Machtspielchen auch in Deutschland  in vollem Gange.


----------



## Carsten (26. Januar 2016)

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=873028769485434&id=193326687455649

Dort gibt es weitete Infos 
Am besten man fragt vor Ort beim Tourismus und in den Hotels an.


----------



## Ultental (26. Januar 2016)

Liebe MTB und Ulten Fans  wir haben gestern mit dem Bürgermeister von Rabbi gesprochen. Er war überrascht über die Aussage. Gesetzlich gilt im Trentino, dass alles Wanderwege mit dem MTB befahren werden dürfen, außer der Bürgermeister verbietet es. und das hat er nicht gemacht Daher ist das Rabbi Joch 2016 auch weiterhin ohne Einschränkung zu befahren und wir freuen uns auf euren Besuch in unserem Tal


----------



## Hofbiker (26. Januar 2016)

Ultental schrieb:


> Liebe MTB und Ulten Fans  wir haben gestern mit dem Bürgermeister von Rabbi gesprochen. Er war überrascht über die Aussage. Gesetzlich gilt im Trentino, dass alles Wanderwege mit dem MTB befahren werden dürfen, außer der Bürgermeister verbietet es. und das hat er nicht gemacht Daher ist das Rabbi Joch 2016 auch weiterhin ohne Einschränkung zu befahren und wir freuen uns auf euren Besuch in unserem Tal



Vorserst vielen Dank für deine Bemühungen.

Endlich einer der richtige Taten setzt, und das viele unnötige Schreiben im Forum eindämmt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (26. Januar 2016)

Geht die Abfahrt von der Haselgruber Hütte runter nicht mittlerweile über eine Wiese?
Also nicht mehr Wanderweg?


----------



## UncleHo (26. Januar 2016)

Ultental schrieb:


> außer der Bürgermeister verbietet es. und das hat er nicht gemacht



Weil er auch keine Kompetenzen dazu hat. Die Verbote gehen von der Provinz aus und zwar letztendlich vom Dirigente del Servizio Turismo della Provincia Autonoma di Trento (Deliberazione della Giunta Provinciale n. 692 dd. 27/04/2015)


----------



## cschaeff (26. Januar 2016)

Das ist eine sehr schöne Nachricht!
Ich hoffe, der Bürgermeister ist sich mit der Bezirksregierung oder anderen übergeordneten Stellen einig .


----------



## Ultental (26. Januar 2016)

wir werden es uns auf jedenfall auch schriftlich geben lassen


----------



## isartrails (26. Januar 2016)

UncleHo schrieb:


> Weil er auch keine Kompetenzen dazu hat. Die Verbote gehen von der Provinz aus und zwar letztendlich vom Dirigente del Servizio Turismo della Provincia Autonoma di Trento (Deliberazione della Giunta Provinciale n. 692 dd. 27/04/2015)


Da bin ich anders informiert.  Nach Auskunft eines Bürgermeisters (im Val di Non) muss ein Bürgermeister das Verbot, das andere beschließen, unterzeichnen, sonst tritt es auf seinem Gemeindegebiet nicht in Kraft. Egal was runder Tisch und die Provinz vorher ausgekartelt haben. Der BM hat sozusagen auf seinem Gemenindegebiet "Hoheitsrecht".
Wie das im Fall Rabbijoch gelaufen sein soll, entzieht soch allerdings meiner Kenntnis.
Kann sein, dass der "runde Tisch" das Verbot beschlossen hat, die PAT hat es sozusagen in Kraft gesetzt und das ganze ist ohne Wissen der Kommunalverwaltung passiert (evtl. weil diese nicht in die Gespräche des runden Tischs eingebunden war). Ist aber reine Spekulation meinerseits. Wenn es aber so wäre, wird's wohl auf einen Machkampf hinauslaufen, wer das Sagen hat. Und ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass die Provinz diesen Machtkampf will. Bevor es also zu einem Verbot gegen den Willen des BM kommt, wird es "Ortslösungen" geben, die eventuelle Probleme beseitigen helfen.
Ich kann mir in Italien keinen BM vorstellen, der sich von irgendeiner Verwaltung was vorschreiben lässt.


----------



## UncleHo (26. Januar 2016)

In der entsprechenden  Delibera wird nicht auf lokale Hoheitsrechte verwiesen, wenn das ausgearbeitete Papier, und dabei sind die Gemeinden einbezogen, einmal in der Provinz vorliegt. Kann nur wiedergeben, was schwarz auf weiß dort nachzulesen ist. 
Falls es nicht so sein sollte, dann kann ein bißchen Druck auf den Bürgermeister nicht schaden.


----------



## Denzinger (26. Januar 2016)

Frage an die Kundigen:
Wenn ich das Ganze jetzt richtig verfolgt habe ist der Übergang vom Ultental bis zum Rabbijoch frei weil der Bürgermeister das Verbot nicht unterschrieben hat. Da die Grenze Trentino/Südtriol praktisch identisch mit dem Rabbijoch ist hört da auch das Hoheitsgebiet des BM auf und die Abfahrt könnte gesperrt sein, weil Provinz Trentino, richtig?


----------



## UncleHo (26. Januar 2016)

Das siehst Du jetzt leider falsch...
Der Bürgermeister von Ulten spielt in der ganzen Geschichte nicht mit... Es ist hier vom Bürgermeister von Rabbi die Rede, der eventuell das letzte Wort dazu hat, dass er eventuell noch gar nicht dazu ausgesprochen hat.


----------



## Carsten (26. Januar 2016)

Denzinger schrieb:


> Frage an die Kundigen:
> Wenn ich das Ganze jetzt richtig verfolgt habe ist der Übergang vom Ultental bis zum Rabbijoch frei weil der Bürgermeister das Verbot nicht unterschrieben hat. Da die Grenze Trentino/Südtriol praktisch identisch mit dem Rabbijoch ist hört da auch das Hoheitsgebiet des BM auf und die Abfahrt könnte gesperrt sein, weil Provinz Trentino, richtig?



Genau darin liegt vermutlich das Problem. Die Grenze ist oben am Joch, die Haselgruber Hütte schon im Trentino. Diese profitiert vermutlich am Meisten von den Bikern und hätte auch das größte Problem mit deren Ausbleiben.

Die Abfahrt nach Süden liegt auf jedem Fall im Trentino, und da kann man in Südtirol beschließen was man will, es wird niemanden wirklich interessieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ultental (26. Januar 2016)

Auf Südtiroler Seite gibt es hier kein Problem. Die angesprochene Thematik betrifft rein das Trentino und die Gemeinde Rabbi und von dort haben wir die Info.


----------



## cschaeff (26. Januar 2016)

Ultental schrieb:


> Auf Südtiroler Seite gibt es hier kein Problem. Die angesprochene Thematik betrifft rein das Trentino und die Gemeinde Rabbi und von dort haben wir die Info.


Dann wäre es sehr wünschenswert, dass man möglichst schnell Klarheit in die Sache bringt. Im Moment sitzen viele bei der Tourenplanung für 2016 und beim momentanen Stand (keiner weiß was Genaues) werden viele biker das schöne Ultental meiden, weil das Rabbijoch bzw. die Abfahrt nach Süden nicht eindeutig frei sind für biker. Das ist sehr traurig - für uns und für eure Hotels
Vielleicht geht ja etwas auf dem "kurzen Dienstweg" ?


----------



## sub-xero (26. Januar 2016)

Mein Rat, bevor hier die Diskussionen ausarten:

Sch**ßt auf das Verbot und fahrt die Strecke! Vielleicht ist die Sache ja bis Ende des Jahres eindeutig geregelt. Vielleicht auch nicht. Jedenfalls wird euch keiner den Kopf runterreißen oder in den Knast sperren, nur weil ihr da gefahren seid. Wenn es denn überhaupt jemals kontrolliert wird. Nächstes Jahr kann man die Sache dann neu bewerten.

Wenn sich nicht mal die Behörden einig werden, kann man kaum von den Mountainbikern erwarten, dass sie in der Lage sind sich zusammenzufantasieren, wie nun die Sachlage wirklich aussieht.


----------



## UncleHo (26. Januar 2016)

Die Sachlage wird eindeutig für den Mountainbiker zu erkennen sein, da, falls Verbot vorhanden, dieses entsprechend ausgeschildert wird. Eine der Neuerungen, die mit der Neuregelung in Kraft tritt.


----------



## sub-xero (26. Januar 2016)

UncleHo schrieb:


> Die Sachlage wird eindeutig für den Mountainbiker zu erkennen sein, da, falls Verbot vorhanden, dieses entsprechend ausgeschildert wird. Eine der Neuerungen, die mit der Neuregelung in Kraft tritt.


Die Frage ist halt, was wird der Mountainbiker tun, wenn er sein Bike zum Rabbijoch hochgetragen hat und dort ein Verbotsschild sieht? Umkehren?


----------



## Aldar (26. Januar 2016)

wer hochschieben kann , kann auch runterschieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (26. Januar 2016)

UncleHo schrieb:


> Die Sachlage wird eindeutig für den Mountainbiker zu erkennen sein, da, falls Verbot vorhanden, dieses entsprechend ausgeschildert wird. Eine der Neuerungen, die mit der Neuregelung in Kraft tritt.



Soll heißen: Kein Schild - keine Sperrung?


----------



## UncleHo (26. Januar 2016)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Soll heißen: Kein Schild - keine Sperrung?


Exakt. Gesperrt sind nur die Wege oder Wegabschnitte, die dementsprechend ausgeschildert sind bzw. werden.


----------



## cschaeff (26. Januar 2016)

Und dann auf Verdacht ins Ultental und bis zum Joch hochfahren/schieben und schauen, ob da ein Schild steht?
Ich fahre äußerst ungern Strecken, die eindeutig gesperrt sind. Es stresst mich und es fördert auch nicht unbedingt die Akzeptanz unseres Sports. 
@UncleHo Wann ist denn deiner Kenntnis nach das Verfahren abgeschlossen? Gibt es dann einen endgültigen, rechtskräftigen Beschluss? Wird der irgendwo veröffentlicht (wie bei uns im Amtsblatt)?


----------



## mw.dd (26. Januar 2016)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Und dann auf Verdacht ins Ultental und bis zum Joch hochfahren/schieben und schauen, ob da ein Schild steht?



Ich meine, wenn da ein Schild steht werden wir es hier rechtzeitig erfahren


----------



## beuze1 (26. Januar 2016)

sub-xero schrieb:


> Die Frage ist halt, was wird der Mountainbiker tun, wenn er sein Bike zum Rabbijoch hochgetragen hat und dort ein Verbotsschild sieht? Umkehren?



Der erste der dieses Jahr oben ist, nimmt das Schild mit und läßt es  verschwinden 
damit ist das Problem italienisch gelöst 
,


----------



## UncleHo (26. Januar 2016)

cschaeff schrieb:


> @UncleHo Wann ist denn deiner Kenntnis nach das Verfahren abgeschlossen? Gibt es dann einen endgültigen, rechtskräftigen Beschluss? Wird der irgendwo veröffentlicht (wie bei uns im Amtsblatt)?



Das neue Wegenetz im Val di Sole ist vor Weihnachten in einer Pressekonferenz vorgestellt worden, daher der entsprechende Artikel. Es sollte also eigentlich eine abgeschlossene Sache sein. Mal sehen ob vom Sindaco (=Bürgermeister) von Rabbi mehr herauszuholen ist.


----------



## transalbi (28. Januar 2016)

Rabbijoch hat sich geklärt lt Auskunft von Sergio Battistini.
-----------------------
Dear All,

We are informed that between bikers there are some rumors about some restrictions that you could find in Val di Sole on the transalp tracks.
First of it's important for me to make you aware that our touristic region is a bike friendly place, bikers are always welcome and we are working hard to push on mountain bike segment.
We organize world-wide events as World Cups and World Champs (www.valdisolebikeland.com).
As 2016 news we will have a total of 300km of mtb/enduro tours with specif signs and downloadable GPX tracks (we will have our new website ready in the next weeks) and we build a brand new bike park in Passo Tonale.
As far as concern Passo Rabbi, Passo Palù and Montozzo route I confirm that bikers of course will be welcome on this trails, we have just had to reserve some special trails for bikers to avoid conflict with our trekking guests.
For this reason it won't be allowed to ride a couple of trails. I send you in attach a map where you can see much better what we reserved (in green) and which trails will be not ridable.
I hope to have been enough clear and I remain at your complete disposal for any questions.
We wait for you in september in Val di Sole Trentino for 2016 UCI Mountain Bike World Champhionships.
My best sportive regards.
--


----------



## UncleHo (28. Januar 2016)

@transalbi, Wenn Du auch eine für das Rabbijoch hättest, wäre super!


----------



## Silberrücken (28. Januar 2016)

Warum bloss immer diese Latrinenparolen?  Wir sollten uns wie erwachsene Maenner benehmen......
Danke!


----------



## transalbi (28. Januar 2016)

UncleHo schrieb:


> @transalbi, Wenn Du auch eine für das Rabbijoch hättest, wäre super!


Ja klar:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (28. Januar 2016)

wenn ich die Karte richtig deute bedeutet das folgendes:
-man sperrt die interessanten Trails für die Biker und zwingt sie auf den parallel verlaufenden Schotterwegen zu fahren.
-damit bleiben beide Pässe "machbar"
-verlieren aber eindeutig für viele Biker erheblich an Attraktivität

für mich ist das eine halbgare Lösung :-(


----------



## cschaeff (28. Januar 2016)

@transalbi
Super, vielen Dank für die Info!
Wenn das tatsächlich die einzigen Kröten sind, die wir im Val di Sole schlucken müssen, kann ich sehr gut damit leben.


----------



## transalbi (28. Januar 2016)

Carsten schrieb:


> wenn ich die Karte richtig deute bedeutet das folgendes:
> -man sperrt die interessanten Trails für die Biker und zwingt sie auf den parallel verlaufenden Schotterwegen zu fahren.
> -damit bleiben beide Pässe "machbar"
> -verlieren aber eindeutig für viele Biker erheblich an Attraktivität
> für mich ist das eine halbgare Lösung :-(



Hallo Carsten! Deine Einschätzung trifft für die Montozzoscharte nicht zu. Eher ist der Trail 111 sogar etwas anspruchsvoller als der 111b. Und definitiv keine Schotterpiste.


----------



## isartrails (28. Januar 2016)

Carsten schrieb:


> ...
> -man sperrt die interessanten Trails für die Biker und zwingt sie auf den parallel verlaufenden Schotterwegen zu fahren.
> ...
> -verlieren aber eindeutig für viele Biker erheblich an Attraktivität
> ...


*Aufregmodus an* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sorry Carsten, mann kann wirklich an allem rummeckern, wenn man nur will.
Sie sperren am Rabbjoch die direkte Fallinie des 108 auf dem Sentiero Italia, weil sie nicht wollen, dass Biker den Wanderern ständig in die Hacken fahren. Was du für uninteressante Schotterwege hältst, dürfte für die allermeisten auf einem AX mit Gepäck auf dem Rücken immer noch eine sehr schöne Streckenführung sein. Wo holst du dir eigentlich immer deine Gewissheit her, dass die von dir bevorzugten Trails auch für die Mehrheit der Alpencrosser die richtige Wahl ist? Aber wenn man halt seine tägliche Prise S4 schnupfen muss, jault man einfach mal prophylaktisch laut auf.
Auch an der Montozzoscharte "verlieren" Biker an der Wegegabelung oberhalb des Lago di Pian Palu meiner Einschätzung nicht wirklich was: ausser sie stehen auf masochistisches Felsgestolpere. Dann, ja, aber nur dann, sind sie die Verlierer von solchen Verboten.
Was wäre denn deiner Meinung nach eine "gare" Lösung gewesen?
Für mich ist das alles andere als eine halbgare Lösung. Ganz im Gegenteil.
Beide Pässe werden durch die neue Regelung erst recht machbar (du vergisst ja gerne, dass sie es bisher nicht waren) und durch die Nutzerkanalisierung entsteht sogar noch ein Plus an Sicherheit für alle, auch für Mountainbiker!

Und wem das alles nicht gefällt, der kann ja, so wie bisher auch schon, gegen geltende Regelungen verstossen, sich auf die Schulter klopfen und glauben, das sei nun "garer"!


----------



## Fubbes (28. Januar 2016)

@Carsten Ich finde die Lösung auch gut. Gerade beim Rabbijoch ist wegen des sehr hohen Mountainbiker-Durchsatzes der Interessenkonflikt mit Wanderern hoch. Und das betrifft dich vermutlich gar nicht, oder wie oft warst du in den letzten 10 Jahren am Rabbijoch?


----------



## UncleHo (28. Januar 2016)

Jetzt bleibt nur noch die sekundäre Frage offen, ob der Sindaco da was unterzeichnen muss oder nicht? Rein der Neugierde halber. Sieht mir nach dem Stand der Dinge eher nicht danach aus oder der in Rabbi hat keinen Durchblick...


----------



## Carsten (28. Januar 2016)

Jede Trailsperrung trifft mich persönlich. Unabhängig davon, ob ich den Trail nochmals fahren möchte oder nicht.
Deswegen engagiere ich mich auch und kämpfe für opentrails und legalbiken.
Gare und gute Lösungen sind kanalisierungen durch Schaffung von attraktiven Angeboten,  ohne parallele Verbote. 
Für mich sind Schotterwege keine wirkliche Alternative. 
In der Regel kann man mit Rücksicht und Toleranz auch auf stark frequentierten Wegen gut miteinander auskommen.  Die Schweizer beweisen dies seit Jahren. 
Zudem gibt es notfalls immer noch die Lösung einer Zeitregelung wie am Goldseetrail. Da viele Alpencrosser oben übernachten wäre dies für beide Pässe ebenfalls eine gangbare Lösung....


----------



## cschaeff (29. Januar 2016)

Carsten schrieb:


> Jede Trailsperrung trifft mich persönlich. Unabhängig davon, ob ich den Trail nochmals fahren möchte oder nicht.
> Deswegen engagiere ich mich auch und kämpfe für opentrails und legalbiken.
> Gare und gute Lösungen sind kanalisierungen durch Schaffung von attraktiven Angeboten,  ohne parallele Verbote.
> Für mich sind Schotterwege keine wirkliche Alternative.
> ...


Dort wurde doch kanalisiert! Biker und Wanderer trennen, wo es zu eng wird. Entscheidend ist doch, dass die Übergänge für uns "legal" bleiben. Und Zeitregelungen schränken mich viel mehr in meiner planerischen Freiheit ein, als die Sperrung von (überschaubaren) Abschnitten, für die Alternativen eingerichtet sind. 
Wenn dir das zu fad ist, fahr doch freihändig runter


----------



## UncleHo (29. Januar 2016)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Entscheidend ist doch, dass die Übergänge für uns "legal" bleiben.


"Werden" und nicht bleiben, wie Isartrails schon unterstrichen hat und hier vom "Rest" gerne unter den Tisch gekehrt wird. Endlich nach über 10 Jahren!  Wenn das kein Fortschritt ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ultental (29. Januar 2016)

Zur offiziellen Information: Wir haben sowohl vom Bürgermeister, als auch von den zuständigen Regionalbehörden bestätigt bekommen, dass die Route mit leichten Änderungen (siehe Anhang) bestätigt wurde. Wir möchten euch bitten, diese guten News zu verbreiten, damit wir weiterhin viele von euch bei uns begrüßen dürfen. Dieses Jahr auch auch neu an der Talstation in Kuppelwies eine Bike Werkstatt 
"

We are informed that between bikers there are some rumors about some restrictions that you could find in Val di Sole on the transalp tracks.

First of it's important for me to make you aware that our touristic region is a bike friendly place, bikers are always welcome and we are working hard to push on mountain bike segment.

We organize world-wide events as World Cups and World Champs (www.valdisolebikeland.com).

As 2016 news we will have a total of 300km of mtb/enduro tours with specif signs and downloadable GPX tracks (we will have our new website ready in the next weeks) and we build a brand new bike park in Passo Tonale.

As far as concern Passo Rabbi, Passo Palù and Montozzo route I confirm that bikers of course will be welcome on this trails, we have just had to reserve some special trails for bikers to avoid conflict with our trekking guests.

For this reason it won't be allowed to ride a couple of trails. I send you in attach a map where you can see much better what we reserved (in green) and which trails will be not ridable.

I hope to have been enough clear and I remain at your complete disposal for any questions."


----------



## Carsten (29. Januar 2016)

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=876878465767131&id=193326687455649

Wurde bereits kundgetan ;-)


----------



## Fubbes (29. Januar 2016)

Carsten schrieb:


> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=876878465767131&id=193326687455649
> 
> Wurde bereits kundgetan ;-)


Aber auf der falschen Plattform


----------



## ciao heiko (31. Januar 2016)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Aber auf der falschen Plattform



Warum auf der falschen Plattform?

Über 22.000 erreichte Personen und 2300 Klicks in 2 Tagen sprechen da eine andere Sprache.

Der Ursprungsbeitrag von uns, bei dem über die möglichen Sperrungen berichtet wurde, hatte über 28.000 erreichte Personen und 6400 Klicks.


----------



## Fubbes (31. Januar 2016)

Ich war jedenfalls nicht bei den 28.000 Personen und erwarte auch zukünftig wichtige Informationen im IBC.


----------



## Grossvater (31. Januar 2016)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Ich war jedenfalls nicht bei den 28.000 Personen und erwarte auch zukünftig wichtige Informationen im IBC.



Sind wir schon zu zweit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschaeff (31. Januar 2016)

Zu dritt


----------



## Deleted35614 (31. Januar 2016)

zu vieeeeert


----------



## mw.dd (1. Februar 2016)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Ich war jedenfalls nicht bei den 28.000 Personen und erwarte auch zukünftig wichtige Informationen im IBC.



Da brauchst Du Dir glaube ich keine Sorgen machen; auf Facebook findet sich zu diesem Thema keine Information, die nicht auch hier zu finden wäre (oder gar zuerst hier zu finden war).
Dazu kommt, dass man die wesentlichen Informationen hier - im Gegensatz zur "Halde" Facebook - auch dauerhaft findet bzw. aktuell halten kann.


----------



## isartrails (1. Februar 2016)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Warum auf der falschen Plattform?
> Über 22.000 erreichte Personen und 2300 Klicks in 2 Tagen sprechen da eine andere Sprache.


Glaubst du das wirklich? Träum weiter.
Angesichts der aktuell grassierenden Social-Media-Paranoia, die aus ausgebüxten Schwererziehbaren gleich Vergewaltigungsopfer macht? Ich weiß, das gehört hier nicht her, beschreibt aber doch den Wert solcher Mediakäle ziemlich exakt.
Ich suche mir meine verlässlichen Informationen nach wie vor auf verlässlichen Kanälen und werde solche auch auf verlässlichen Kanälen wiedergeben. FB gehört definitiv nicht dazu.
Und wart nicht ihr es, die mit ihrem Eingangspost die Verunsicherung erst massiv geschürt habt?
Lies doch noch mal euren Post vom 22.01. und die darauf veröffentlichten "Kommentare" und frage dich ernsthaft nach der "Verantwortung" von Open Trails für das Publizieren solcher "Informationen".
Aufklärung funktioniert jedenfalls anders, als einfach nur nicht verifizierte Quellen nachplappern.


----------



## ciao heiko (1. Februar 2016)

isartrails schrieb:


> Glaubst du das wirklich? Träum weiter.
> Angesichts der aktuell grassierenden Social-Media-Paranoia, die aus ausgebüxten Schwererziehbaren gleich Vergewaltigungsopfer macht? Ich weiß, das gehört hier nicht her, beschreibt aber doch den Wert solcher Mediakäle ziemlich exakt.
> Ich suche mir meine verlässlichen Informationen nach wie vor auf verlässlichen Kanälen und werde solche auch auf verlässlichen Kanälen wiedergeben. FB gehört definitiv nicht dazu.
> Und wart nicht ihr es, die mit ihrem Eingangspost die Verunsicherung erst massiv geschürt habt?
> ...



Warum sollte man Reichweiten und Klickraten nicht trauen? Die Werte sind durchaus echt und reproduzierbar, aber man muss sie sicherlich auch richtig interpretieren.

Ich kann das Misstrauen gegenüber Facebook verstehen. Aber es ist halt ein Kanal der eine gewaltige Reichweite hat und mit dem es gelingt sehr viele Biker aktiv zu informieren. Die Fanzahlen steigen stetig, die Interaktion ist hervorragend. Man muss die verschiedenen Medien so nutzen, wie sie am erfolgsversprechenden sind. Wir sind deshalb auch auf MTB-News mehr als aktiv.

Die Informationen waren hier bis zu unserem Post auch äuserst ungenau und das haben wir bewusst aufgegriffen. Der Post und die darauf folgende Interaktion unserer Fans brachte den Tourismus dazu Stellung zu beziehen und die Sache aufzuklären. Hier hat man seit dem 3 Januar diskuttiert. Als wir es aufgegriffen haben hat es dann nur noch 2 Tage gedauert, dann war die Sache geklärt.

Es sieht ja so aus, als ob mancher Tourismusmanager oder Bürgermeister selbst von den Sperrungen überrascht wurde und vorschnelle Statements abgegeben hat.
Wer von uns weiss schon, wie die Sperrungen ursprünglich angedacht waren, bevor die Biker sich beschwert hatten. Vielleicht waren die Pässe ja tatsächlich nicht passierbar und man hat noch schnell die Notbreme gezogen, als man den Unmut verspürte?

Im Endeeffekt hat sich die Sache weitestgehend positiv für die Biker geklärt und ich weiss, dass die Open Trails Posts einen guten Anteil daran hatten.
Es ist mir aber auch bewusst dass nicht alle Biker mit unserem Vorgehen immer einverstanden sind. Das wird in allen Lebensbereichen so sein, dass es verschiedene Meinungen gibt.
Mir ging es in meinem Urspungsposting einfach darum darzustellen, dass Open Trail nicht die "falsche Plattform" ist. Die Meinungen dazu können unterschiedlich sein. Die Zahlen und Statistiken sprechen eine andere Sprache und wenn man Zahlen zur Hand hat, dann ist es i.d.R. besser sich daran zu halten, als an einzelne Meinungen.

Da können jetzt 5-6 Personen einen Post machen dass Ihnen mein Statement nicht gefällt und in etwa eben soviele gefällt mirs von den üblichen Leuten bekommen. Das ändert nichts an den Zahlenverhältnissen.


----------



## TTT (1. Februar 2016)

Einigen wir uns doch darauf, dass beide Kanäle ihre Berechtigung haben und -richtig genutzt- sich perfekt ergänzen. Warum muss man immer Eins gegen das Andere ausspielen?


----------



## Carsten (1. Februar 2016)

Letztlich bleibt es jedem selbst überlassen, welche Medien er nutzt und welche er aus persönlichen Gründen meidet.
Aus dies ist eine Form von Meinungs(-beschaffungs)Freiheit.
Alle Kanäle haben  ihre Berechtigung. Egal ob private und kommerzielle Webseiten, Foren und eben auch Facebook (und Google, Twitter etc.)

Wichtig bei der Sache ist:

Wir Biker nehmen Bedrohungen unsere Freiheit war
Wir Biker wehren uns dagegen
Wir Biker sind vernetzt und treten gemeinsam für unsere Interessen ein
Wir Biker gehen Gerüchten auf den Grund, fragen nach und schaffen die Gerüchte dann mit klaren Aussagen aus der Welt
Wir Biker werden nicht mehr nur als ein paar Individuen, sondern als mündige Interessengemeinschaft wahrgenommen
Und um für unsere Rechte zu kämpfen nutzen wir die Medien, die zur Zeit geeignet erscheinen viele zu erreichen und etwas zu bewegen.


----------



## UncleHo (1. Februar 2016)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Wer von uns weiss schon, wie die Sperrungen ursprünglich angedacht waren, bevor die Biker sich beschwert hatten. Vielleicht waren die Pässe ja tatsächlich nicht passierbar und man hat noch schnell die Notbreme gezogen, als man den Unmut verspürte?


Und sie haben das neue Gesetz nach 10 Jahren heftigster Proteste gegen die in dieser Zeit geltende praktische und fast vollkommen ignorierte Komplettsperrung eingeführt...


----------



## isartrails (1. Februar 2016)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Als wir es aufgegriffen haben hat es dann nur noch 2 Tage gedauert, dann war die Sache geklärt.


Einer von uns beiden leidet unter einem erheblichen Maß an Realitätsverlust.
Wenn du denkst, dass ich das bin, dann habe ich kein Problem damit...

@Carsten: Das klingt mir dann doch etwas zu sehr nach Kampfparolen...
...und ganz ehrlich, durch solche Postulate fühle zumindest ich mich nicht vertreten.
Ich würde dich daher bitten, von deiner (aus meiner Sicht) egozentrischen Weltanschauung nicht auf andere zu schließen und in deren Namen zu agieren. Für meine Belange bin ich durchaus selbst in der Lage zu "kämpfen" (wie du es nennst). Dazu vernetze ich mich, wenn ich es für notwendig halte und wo nicht, lass ich es sein.


Carsten schrieb:


> Wir Biker nehmen Bedrohungen unsere Freiheit war
> Wir Biker wehren uns dagegen
> Wir Biker sind vernetzt und treten gemeinsam für unsere Interessen ein
> Wir Biker gehen Gerüchten auf den Grund, fragen nach und schaffen die Gerüchte dann mit klaren Aussagen aus der Welt
> ...


----------



## sub-xero (2. Februar 2016)

Um's Rabbijoch geht es hier ja schon lange nicht mehr.
*Ich fand sehr gut, dass hier frühzeitig "Gerüchte" gepostet wurden und ein paar Biker sich viel Mühe mit dem Sammeln von Fakten gegeben haben*. Von dieser Art konstruktiver Zusammenarbeit profitieren alle Leser und Mountainbiker! Nicht von öffentlich ausgetragenen Meinungsverschiedenheiten wegen irgendwelchen Nichtigkeiten. Was soll die Diskussion über soziale Medien an dieser Stelle?? Ich frage mich, was es bringen soll, jedesmal hinterher rumzustänkern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grossvater (2. Februar 2016)

sub-xero schrieb:


> Um's Rabbijoch geht es hier ja schon lange nicht mehr.


 brauchts ja auch gottseidank nicht mehr - das Thema ist soweit "durch" und für uns einigermaßen glimpflich ausgegangen.
Wenngleich auch der untere Teil nun offziell dicht ist, bzw. wir auf Fahrwege ausgesperrt sind. Das ist schade und da hat Carsten ja auch grundsätzlich recht - jede Sperrung ist eben Sch..sse.
Trotzdem finde ich die Regelung im Trentino "Alles erstmal offen, bis auf..." ganz gut, bzw. sogar "fortschrittlich". Wir in BW würden uns ja genau sowas auch wünschen.
Beim Thema "Kanalisierung" dürfen wir uns glaub nichts vormachen. Wir werden mehr (incl. E-Mot), und die Nicht-Biker aber auch nicht weniger. Zu gauben, über die zunehmende Masse würden Entscheidungen dann auch eher zu unseren Gunsten ausfallen, ist wohl im besten Fall ein frommer Wunsch. Wenns dumm läuft wirkt das sogar genau umgekehrt.
Wenn die "Lenkung" denn eben ein paar Opfer fordert wird man das akzeptieren müssen und können. Nochmal auf den speziellen Fall bezogen - für die AlpXer ist der untere 108er verschmerzbar, und für die Techniker gibts 10000 andere (und bessere) Optionen.



sub-xero schrieb:


> Was soll die Diskussion über soziale Medien an dieser Stelle??


Ist doch OK, ein zufällig aufgekommenes Thema aufzugreifen und weiterzudiskutieren. Zu dem ist das Forum doch da. Und scheinbar gibts ja auch ordentlich "Redebedarf" 

Ich für meinen Teil wollte ja auch nur mal das Fähnchen heben, dass es eben nicht selbstverständlich ist, jeden automatisch über FB zu erreichen. Dem etwas euphorisch klingenden Klicks-Post nach konnte man ja schon ein solche Annahme unterstellen.

Ich bin jetzt auch kein ideologischer Totalverweigerer - aber solange ich ohne Account auskomme isses mir zumindest nicht unrecht


----------

